
Facebook and Twitter Will Dangle Ad Revenue to Lure YouTube Stars - JumpCrisscross
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-08-01/facebook-and-twitter-will-dangle-ad-revenue-to-lure-youtube-stars?cmpid=BBD080116_BIZ&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter&utm_campaign=
======
eatbitseveryday
I like to imagine this as a technique to migrate away the producers of highly
popular but low-quality content from YouTube.

